# EGR Valve Problem



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Does else have an EGR Valve problem like me and TeknoKid. Our EGR Valve doesnt work because of our exhaust system. 
we both drive the 95-98 Nissan Sentra GXE. Has anyone have this problem before? and how did you fix it? 

TeknoKid- - 96 Sentra GXE with 2 " piping 

Me - - 95 Sentra GXE with 2.25 " piping.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

*EGR*

I dunno if it is the same problem as my 96 SE-R has, but it could be. I don't think it is your exhaust system causing it, unless you tampered with the connection at the exhaust manifold/header.

The actual EGR piping was too large at one time & Nissan redesigned it. I'm technical, but not this technical - take a look at SR20DE.net and look under the Problems section.

Hopefully the info will help. Good luck...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the same problem with my car, but it happened before I got my exhaust installed, so that didn't cause it. I haven't tried to fix it yet, but I know others have had this same problem. If you do a search at the forums at www.b15sentra.net , you should be able to find some info about fixing it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

What do you do to fix this problem because i have the same problem.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*What problem?*

No one has explained what the problem is. The EGR system has several parts to it. It has asensor, a valve, and several rubberfitting as well. What code are you throwing? I had an EGR code, it turned out the one of the rubber EGR hoses wore out over time, I simply took another piece of hose and replaced it. You may also want to take the fittings apart and clean it out. 

Otherwise give us more as to what the problem is.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think mine is a valve .. they said the valve not workin


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

My valve is non functioning as well


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

take a valve off and test it. it's not that difficult. clean it first and try to suck it. if valve closes when you suck, that means your valve is still good. You can use the carb/throttle body cleaner to clean the valve.. maybe it just needs to be cleaned.. I know it's not your exhaust system causing that problem.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey I have a spare egr valve if you guys want me to bring it on Friday... But I don't think it's your egr valve either, I'll bet money it's a hose.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes please.. and if u got the lil engine reader code thingy ma bopper bring that as well =)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I got a screw driver, socket and hammer... does that help?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

as long as it dont break my car.. sure .. hehe..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey James i know this is off topic but you still think you can bring your timing gun and advance my timing??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah thanx for the reminder tho


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

does n-e-eone have the check engine light code reader? if so can they bring it 2 the meet


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

don't worry about the check engine light man, we can take care of that then too


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Have you read anything?*

You have a self diagnosis mode on your ecu. If you use it it will flash a code at you. There are places on-line to check these codes, or you can buy a $15 haynes manual that will help you fix 90% of your problems.


----------

